# InCarNation Ace Cafe to Brighton 29/04/2012



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

> Calling all Petrolheads! On Sunday 29th April 2012, from 10am - 6pm, Brighton's famous seafront road,
> Madeira Drive will again host the UK's finest on four wheels as Ace Cafe London and Fueltopia team up to
> present the 2nd annual InCarNation Brighton.
> 
> ...


This is an awesome event which i went to last year, and best bit about it is you can bring your other half and friends as you can go off onto the peir, or go for lunch or go on beach etc, so your not limited to just the cars.

A great part of the show is the convoy from the cafe, we meet early sunday morning then about 200 cars drive to Brighton together, was great fun last year.

this year clubs are meeting at the Ace cafe for 6.30am to leave for 6.45am, so if you fancy coming along get in touch as I have a few more spaces, or alternatively if you would like to organise your own stand get in touch!


----------

